# Barnacle Goose



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I went on a Birding trip in the winter of 2010 along the eastcoast the target birds were a Pink-footed Goose and Barnacle Goose. I got both plus all three Scoters, Long-Tailed,Harlequin,Brant,Common Eider, 1 Beautiful drake King Eider,Snows,and all three Mergansers. I saw 2 Barnacle Geese 1 in Mass and this one in Conn. The bands on this bird said it was banded in Scotland in 2008.


----------

